# Need some pointers



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

I am about to tell my dead-beat husband where to go and I was wondering if anyone has any advice how to start the whole "separation" thing. I don't know where to start. I wanna make sure me and the kids are protected financially and in every other possible way. I've never had to do this before so any help would be greatly appriciated. Thank you.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

First talk to a lawyer, then secure all legal documents that you need including all bank statements. That is step one.

draconis


----------

